# Bobcat Quest ll



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Seldom, are you seeing more this year than in years past?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

wicklundrh said:


> Seldom, are you seeing more this year than in years past?


I catch anywhere from 2-5 with a few years mixed in 0-1


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> I catch anywhere from 2-5 with a few years mixed in 0-1


Do you trap entirely in zone 2 ?


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Seldom said:


> I catch anywhere from 2-5 with a few years mixed in 0-1


You saw where I was going with that. I'm always thinking. Wondering if it was a slight uptick, normal, or down tick. I would say that right now you are slightly above average for the year but not enough to make an assumption


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

why catch them before season is open?


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> why catch them before season is open?


My guess is he is not intentionally targeting them but I'm not sure


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> why catch them before season is open?


You don't decide what steps on your trap


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> why catch them before season is open?


I certainly wouldn’t if I could help it! The damn things screw up perfectly good coyote sets which are alway my intent is to catch!

I’ve only intentionaly tried to catch a bobcat a few years ago and I found where a cat was guarding a dead doe and there were some very nice trails in deep snow. I set 7 trail sets on the 10th and had a small female and a 27# make the next morning. I released the female and harvested the male. I normally don’t go out of my way to catch bobcats except when the opprotunity presents itself.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice cat Seldom. Yeah always kicking those things loose. That one wanted a piece of you lol


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ottertrapper said:


> Nice cat Seldom. Yeah always kicking those things loose. That one wanted a piece of you lol


Ya it did Otter. It had a nice look to it's front fur but when it did exit stage left I got a good look at it's hindquarters and it certainly did have some decent coloring. Hard for me to do much fur quality judging while having a bobcat rodeo and I know you know that from experience!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh yeah and it’s usually always a rodeo too! One good thing about a cat release is it becomes a great coyote set...at least here anyway it seems within a few days there’s always a coyote after the remake.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ottertrapper said:


> Oh yeah and it’s usually always a rodeo too! One good thing about a cat release is it becomes a great coyote set...at least here anyway it seems within a few days there’s always a coyote after the remake.


Absolutely!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey Otter trapper, behind my house.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

From my friend's property.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> From my friend's property.
> 
> View attachment 349981
> View attachment 349983


I have let my share go out of coyote sets. I dragged them out of the catch circle before letting them go. Otherwise they don't seem to know they are free.

Jim


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

James Dymond said:


> I have let my share go out of coyote sets. I dragged them out of the catch circle before letting them go. Otherwise they don't seem to know they are free.
> 
> Jim


Good to see you here Jim.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

didnt realize they were attracted to coyote sets, that was my first thought on the first pic was a coyote set but wasnt sure that was why i questioned the sets out before season. and the title of the thread lead me to think you were after cats not yotes..


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

It's freepops thread not seldom and the way I read the first post he is scouting cats not setting yet


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Cats are interested in any canine set if they come along. Releasing cats is just part of canine trapping


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

This is for Freepop calling it yesterday. The trouble is that it wasn't a coyote but I've got to go out to the fur shed in about an 1/2 hr and turn him.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

All our baits have been hit. Cat and coyote tracks in good numbers. Found some otter too. Getting breakfast, then time to set some traps.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Keep in mind cat season opens midnight tonight so cat sets can’t be set today. Good luck everyone


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

ottertrapper said:


> Keep in mind cat season opens midnight tonight so cat sets can’t be set today. Good luck everyone


All we are putting out are coyote sets with a sign "Cats keep out!"


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Which brings up another point, I avoid setting traps on weekends if at all possible. Way too many prying eyes on the roads and in the woods.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Seldom said:


> Which brings up another point, I avoid setting traps on weekends if at all possible. Way too many prying eyes on the roads and in the woods.


Totally agree on that Seldom.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

We're just setting private property today


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Good luck FP!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

What kind of baits?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Fool'em said:


> Good luck FP!


Thank you


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> What kind of baits?


Beaver and deer


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Beaver and deer


So just get them in the area and set on their routes?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> So just get them in the area and set on their routes?


Yep

Never used baits much around home but after seeing the results up here, I'm definitely going to experiment with it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Yep
> 
> Never used baits much around home but after seeing the results up here, I'm definitely going to experiment with it.


Yeah I had cat(s) coming to a dead fawn a few years back. Lots of tracks. Set up and called. Sure enough it showed.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Freepop, I just watched a video this evening from a guy in Texas. They trap a ton of predator cats on their ranch. At any rate, he was showing how well they taste. Specifically the back straps. I wouldn't have believed it, but everyone that tried it was extremely surprised. Including his wife who had zero idea until he told her.

His YouTube channel is Mullet Man. It is his latest video from today.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

We each set about 20 traps at 10 locations yesterday and I can feel it a little. After checking we'll set 10 more locations today.
After that, only a sporatic trap will be added at catch circles, new sign etc.
Found an otter that's right next to one location, maybe he'll find that dirt hole before the coyote or bobcat.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

wicklundrh said:


> At any rate, he was showing how well they taste. Specifically the back straps. I wouldn't have believed it, but everyone that tried it was extremely surprised.


I've eaten the loins off of just about every 'cat Ive tagged. The only reason I'm posting is because I literally just washed my hands after cutting them off the big tom I caught this morning. Logged in here to see if anyone else had opening day luck, and saw your comment.

The loins always have a faint "catty" taste to me, in spite of surgically-clean tools and handling. I gaurantee I could identify 'cat meat if blindfolded. My wife and kids have always liked it, our favorite recipe is simply to chunk them up, marinate in a good BBQ sauce overnight and grill them medium as kabobs. We call it Kabob-cat. Its not the greatest eating, just a tradition to me...like eating the first deer liver of the season. I use the rest of the meat for canine bait.

-NC


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Good luck Freepop.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

FMann said:


> Good luck Freepop.


You too


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Off topic! A diversion perhaps.
A guy was walking down the road today. I had to slow and then go around him. 
He was carrying a good sized grinner by the tail.
I waved. He grinned himself. 
Not sure why he didn't want to step onto the road shoulder. Trap shy maybe?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

What-What-LMAO!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I had a friend call me one night telling me to come to his house to pick up a big road killed muskrat he picked up. When I got their it was a grinner. He has not lived down the nick name Possum to this day 40 years later.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Put the last sets of my cat line in last night , finished up at midnight , lots of fur moving last night north of you guys. Wishing you questers good luck!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

kotimaki said:


> Put the last sets of my cat line in last night , finished up at midnight , lots of fur moving last night north of you guys. Wishing you questers good luck!


Best of luck to you too!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 351729


Awsome!
Congrats
Your set or your partners? Who's buying dinner?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I released a cat from a coyote set this morning, a couple miles from yesterdays cat. Totally blended flat set made in deep snow, no eye appeal at all, it found the set using only its nose, which is something I'm noticing more and more the last several years. No need to make loud, hokey "cat sets"...just make general-purpose predator sets along their line of travel.

Good luck you guys, the conditions are great this year.

-NC


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Fool'em said:


> Awsome!
> Congrats
> Your set or your partners? Who's buying dinner?


My cat

I'm buying


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 351729


Beautiful cat!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

That one's no doormat by golly!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Man, really showing off with those back foot catches this year!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Drove home to check a couple sets and to spend the night


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

What a day! Nice work freepop!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice catch FP!
Great day for sure. Fur must have been moving last night.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Congrats on the cat and the otter Freepop. 

My first check had everything empty. Put in a few more sets today. I will try and add a few more tomorrow and that will be it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 351729


I showed my son who just turned 2. He said "Baca woos". Translation: bobcat in the woods.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice to see your hard work pay off. The cat photo looks great. Congrats. Hopefully your partner can get one himself


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

now that looks a little thorny for a cat. he didnt read the signs


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 352097


Now that is a "popime" LOL


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

sureshot006 said:


> Now that is a "popime" LOL


I always found it funny when other people had zero clue what our little ones were saying but we know exactly what they are trying to say!

Nice "popime" Freepop! Was it a nice clean "non target" release? OR.....


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Great thread. Thanks for all the info. Don't have many kitties around here and no porkies. But I'd like to catch them both some day. Always wanted to get one of each to have mounted. Maybe I'll get up north one of these years. Lol


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome trip FP and BW! Congrats on the great cat catches!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

wildthing said:


> Awesome trip FP and BW! Congrats on the great cat catches!


Thank you
It was a great time with great people, lots of work, ribbing, exploring, experimenting and learning, plus we have another hide for our collection.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

You guys did great on cats. Did I understand correctly that your best success was with plain old dirt hole sets? I too have had less than stellar success with cubbies, loud flagging and baiting??


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Always being the observers, I saw something last night that I really had not thought of. I was watching a really good show and the trapper was tying "flagging" around his martin sets. He specifically mentions that he uses it for two reasons: 1. To allow him to find/remember is box sets on the line easier (especially at night) and 2. to keep wolves away!

He went on to say that Wolves have been used to these markers for years to a point where they will see the marker and avoid the area all together. So, they use the flagging to ensure wolves don't eat their catch. That was really interesting to me.

So, based off from that, one could suspect that other animals "could" have a similar issue. As we know, there are not a ton of bobcats out there. Just like with wolves in some areas, these bobcats are targeted a lot. We also know that there are a fair number of people with little experience that see something online and attempt to try it out without knowing the consiquences. That being the education of the animals in question. 

I'm not saying that this has anything to do with the reason why (bobcats in this case) appeared to not be coming to a flagged set. Just that there "could" potentially be something to it. 

Also, I'm not just referring to flagging as orange or green tape but also anything that is repetitive that is or could often be duplicated by a trapper. In this case, a hanging feather comes to mind. The more that others do it, the more it becomes so common that an educated cat will quickly associate that sight to a trap being bedded and steer clear. Again, not saying it did happen this way at all and I could be reading way to much in to it. Just giving you a glimpse of how my mind works sometimes when I see these tiny little tidbits of information!

My mind raced when I heard it and started thinking of other common things that many trappers do. Obviously I'm using the word "flagging" as anything done as common between sets. In this case, a feather...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

wildthing said:


> You guys did great on cats. Did I understand correctly that your best success was with plain old dirt hole sets? I too have had less than stellar success with cubbies, loud flagging and baiting??


Baits with lots of skunk, big disturbed area sets and dirt holes. Flagging didn't seem to make too much of a difference, though we did use feathers around the dirt holes.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

wicklundrh said:


> Always being the observers, I saw something last night that I really had not thought of. I was watching a really good show and the trapper was tying "flagging" around his martin sets. He specifically mentions that he uses it for two reasons: 1. To allow him to find/remember is box sets on the line easier (especially at night) and 2. to keep wolves away!
> 
> He went on to say that Wolves have been used to these markers for years to a point where they will see the marker and avoid the area all together. So, they use the flagging to ensure wolves don't eat their catch. That was really interesting to me.
> 
> ...


Slim Pederson told us that the smartest cat is equivalent to the dumbest fox and the smartest fox was equal to the dumbest coyote.
Our sets weren't that far apart so maybe the flagging did have an effect, maybe it didn't. Since Big Whiskey caught 3 cats to my one, I attribute that to the amount and strongness of the bait he used. Being concerned of overpowering the cat's nose, I didn't use a whole lot of the loud skunky stuff whereas BW did. I could smell it as soon as he began luring his sets.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

This was a really cool thread to follow. I am not a trapper, but I am enamored by the historical significance of it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Hopefully this is the last one I'll catch this year. A hind foot catch gave this tom a large circle to work. I made no attempt to release it by myself, especially since I had no catch pole, no tote, and no guts (LOL). I called my grandson at work and he agreed to come out on his lunch break. I headed back home and found a 3' x 4' piece of 1/2" plywood to use as a shield and cut out a mouse hole on one edge. My grandson is great at "multi-tasking" and held his cell phone (set to video) in one hand while also holding the plywood. He shoved the cat away from it's trapped foot and I stooped down to open the trap. The cat was gone out of sight before I stood up to look over the plywood shield. What an experience!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Cats love skunky based lures you won’t over power them with it. And although feathers for flags aren’t needed for them they sure can’t resist checking them out but doesn’t always mean they work your set. Cats will be cats.


----------

